# BMW F25 LCI 6WB Retrofitted!



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

Since there are only a few resources online to put 6WB on F25, I made a short clip to present how the 6WB works on F25 X3 LCI. The coding part was kind of tough but generally solved all the problems and everything working properly.

Model: 2015 BMW F25 X3 20d xDrive (yeah... diesel)
Spec: JPN (RHD)
NBT Language: Japanese
Kombi Language: Traditional Chinese

https://youtu.be/0W4tS0OQ7lw?t=2m46s

Here is the footage how to install the 6WB on my F25.

https://youtu.be/rPDbje3m164

Thank you~!


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Impressive work!Thanks for sharing


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Great, Thanks for share this good video!


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have BMW F25 2012
really nice on F25 LCI with put out the old KOMBI
I have to remove the steering wheel
thx for sharing


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

@fhinfo

are there changes between 6wb Diesel and 6wb Gasoline?
Or its only coding data?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

uragan1987 said:


> I have BMW F25 2012
> really nice on F25 LCI with put out the old KOMBI
> I have to remove the steering wheel
> thx for sharing


I have f26 Dashboard is same f25
And i can remove kombi without remove steering wheel. Is really just, But is possible.


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

uragan1987 said:


> @fhinfo
> 
> are there changes between 6wb Diesel and 6wb Gasoline?
> Or its only coding data?


No differences between gas and diesel. Just coding part!


----------



## makkievld (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks amazing. Hopefully this will come available for the F30


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

thanks fhinfo :thumbup:

EDIT: 
fhinfo what about the KM/MPH at the Kombi
My car has 40000km at the time, if i refroit a 6WB with 80000km, will my car have 80000? or 40000?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

uragan1987 said:


> thanks fhinfo :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT:
> fhinfo what about the KM/MPH at the Kombi
> My car has 40000km at the time, if i refroit a 6WB with 80000km, will my car have 80000? or 40000?


If you not reprogram EEprom you obtain 80.000km and red dot.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

red dot like this? (near the triangle)


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

uragan1987 said:


> red dot like this? (near the triangle)


I never look red dot in 6WB. but im sure 99% is like this red dot as photo.
Just need change VIN with EEprom programer, and reprogram with E-esys

PD: CAR Icon when door is open. Show X3 F25 or X4 F26? really great. F25 never mount 6wb from factory but if is possible Car Icon. is perfect Retrofit.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

yeah i found a guide how to do it with R270 EEPROM Programmer
Never worked with it
You know where to buy a good EEPROM Programmer?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

uragan1987 said:


> yeah i found a guide how to do it with R270 EEPROM Programmer
> Never worked with it
> You know where to buy a good EEPROM Programmer?


you have 160D0WQ or new ST160DQWT + M95320?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

i have a guide for 160D0WQ, 
i dont know what i have at my KOMBI and what chip is at 6WB
there is no programmer with support for both?


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

uragan1987 said:


> i have a guide for 160D0WQ,
> i dont know what i have at my KOMBI and what chip is at 6WB
> there is no programmer with support for both?


Newest 6wb have ST160DQWT not is supported by R270, i mean.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

There is no Programmer with support for this 2 chip


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

Guys,

Are the 6WB Clusters the same for F10 and F25?


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

BusyBox said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are the 6WB Clusters the same for F10 and F25?


There is no 6WB for F25 from factory.
The Only way is to install it from any other series)))


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

BusyBox said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are the 6WB Clusters the same for F10 and F25?





fatespb said:


> There is no 6WB for F25 from factory.
> The Only way is to install it from any other series)))


Yes, there is no "official" 6WB for F25, however the cluster size is same as for the F10.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn, I just want to check whether I can change the VIN on an used KOMBI simply by esys or not. If the answer is positive, then I might go to get an used 6WB to installed on my F10, that's all.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Hi Shawn, I just want to check whether I can change the VIN on an used KOMBI simply by esys or not. If the answer is positive, then I might go to get an used 6WB to installed on my F10, that's all.


No, you need an EEPROM Programmer.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I see, Thanks for clarification !


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, with E-Sys => Expert Mode => FSC=Extended => , WriteDataByIdentifierVIN, or flash it.


shawnsheridan, i did a try to change VIN, result = 
try to write, long VIN, and short VIN (7 last of VIN long)
get this:
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/29109238/kombi_vin_error.jpg

Ill try to flash it tomorrow
i have "E-Sys - Flashing ECU Guide v.1.0.1", is it the newest one?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> shawnsheridan, i did a try to change VIN, result =
> try to write, long VIN, and short VIN (7 last of VIN long)
> get this:
> http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/29109238/kombi_vin_error.jpg
> ...


Yes.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

ok, i trying to flash it

after press Start to Flash, and wait 2min, i got this one



> TAL execution started.
> VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
> ExecutionID=2015/12/13-15:29:34.448
> [KOMBI - 60] - [Exception - KOMBI - 60] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:KOMBI_0x60. Excpected: [hwel_0000075f-002_003_000, hwap_00000140-255_255_255, hwap_00000ce4-255_255_255], Actual: [hwel_0000154e-003_005_000, hwel_00001059-003_005_000, hwap_00001061-255_255_255, btld_000016e4-005_103_000, swfl_000016e5-005_103_000, swfl_000016e9-005_103_000, flsl_000016ea-005_103_000, swfl_000016e7-005_103_000, swfl_000016e6-005_103_000, swfl_000016e8-005_103_000]
> ...


so, why KOMBI and not DKOMBI, my old KOMBI isnt connected to car


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> ok, i trying to flash it
> 
> after press Start to Flash, and wait 2min, i got this one
> 
> so, why KOMBI and not DKOMBI, my old KOMBI isnt connected to car


Did you not update FA for 6WB Option?

And since 6WB isn't actually valid for F25, you may need to use FA from F10.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

in see here is something wrong
after SVT calculate i can KOMBI and DKOMBI at list
http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/29114926/after_cal_svt.jpg


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you not update FA for 6WB Option?
> 
> And since 6WB isn't actually valid for F25, you may need to use FA from F10.


F25 dont have a 6WB Salapa
maybe you can support over teamviewer?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> F25 dont have a 6WB Salapa
> maybe you can support over teamviewer?


Use FA from f10.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

chaanged FA to F010 and add only 6WB to SALAPA
calc, save, ... start flash

no errors, and nothing flashed

TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
ExecutionID=2015/12/13-16:39:12.784
TAL-Execution finished with status: "Finished". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "2s". [C206]

2sec and finished, KOMBI still without VIN


----------



## bzzjh (May 30, 2013)

uragan1987 said:


> chaanged FA to F010 and add only 6WB to SALAPA
> calc, save, ... start flash
> 
> no errors, and nothing flashed
> ...


No,you must copy a FA xml file from the F10 car


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

bzzjh said:


> No,you must copy a FA xml file from the F10 car


without changing the VIN at xml?
If i do this, then im sure, the 6WB KOMBI will have the F10 car VIN and not mine after flash

I did a copy of my FA
1. removed all SALAPA, add only 6WB
2. remove all HO-Wort and E-Wort
3. changed "Entwicklungsbaureihe" to F010
4. changed "Zeitkriterium" to 03/12, (my car has 04/12)
5. changed "Typeschlüssel" from WX71 to FU71 (same Engine)
6. calculate -> no errors , OK
7. SAVE, FA finished

so why i have to copy a F10 FA?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> chaanged FA to F010 and add only 6WB to SALAPA
> calc, save, ... start flash
> 
> no errors, and nothing flashed
> ...


Did you recalculate SVT_soll using new FA?



uragan1987 said:


> without changing the VIN at xml?
> If i do this, then im sure, the 6WB KOMBI will have the F10 car VIN and not mine after flash
> 
> I did a copy of my FA
> ...


Of course you need to edit VIN to match car VIN.

You can edit your existing FA to mimic F10 FA, or use actual F10 FA.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you recalculate SVT_soll using new FA?


yes, restart esys, recalculate SVT and TAL
tried over gateway connection and diag, no succes

i got over rheingold the programmed version of DKOMBI, its 19.05.15
and release date is 17.01.13


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

Alright, seems like it's a little bit hard to make 6WB working on F25 properly.
My solution was making an entire new FA with all possible option code to code DKOMBI as F15, not F10.

It works 100% fine without any problem and the vehicle image in 6WB is showing a SUV (F15) instead of a sedan (F10)


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Or even from F01, depending on donor chassis.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

fhinfo said:


> Alright, seems like it's a little bit hard to make 6WB working on F25 properly.
> My solution was making an entire new FA with all possible option code to code DKOMBI as F15, not F10.
> 
> It works 100% fine without any problem and the vehicle image in 6WB is showing a SUV (F15) instead of a sedan (F10)


Can you send me your F15 FA.xml file, just remove your VIN there
ill try with your file


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

uragan1987 said:


> Can you send me your F15 FA.xml file, just remove your VIN there
> ill try with your file


I made a FA file in attachment, just delete ".pdf" extension than you can see the original file


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

fhinfo said:


> I made a FA file in attachment, just delete ".pdf" extension than you can see the original file


thx for sharing
did a try with F015, same as F010, finished after 2sec without errors, and nothing flashed



ap90500 said:


> Or even from F01, depending on donor chassis.


ap90500 you got it again 
DId a copy from F015 to F001 and removed some SALAPAs to have a valid F001 FA, and look there it started flashing









After 12mins finished, and 6WB has now my VIN, thats nice

Now next.
1. Red Dot still there
2. Coding FDL

fhinfo, to coding your 6WB, you have to activated the F015 FA or you activate the F025 FA from your car?


----------

